# Ebi's Planted Factory | RACK Build | Tiny update! 12/07/13



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

A little shameful to post pics of my little tower >__< 

But I know everyone on the forum is always helpful in chiming in on ideas to improve members builds. :help:

_A little bout myself..._
Im a college student living in student housing, and I was lucky to pick up my own private room. I moved from Oahu, Hawaii to adventure into the "Mainland" to experience a different type of culture. Im now fortunate that I left Hawaii to be able to gain the experience in learning and knowledge of the beauty of aquascaping..

Well, long story short... 

*I
* *Love*
*Plants!*

Anyways, heres my little tiny rack, that for sure needs improvement...


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I need to improve the support of this rack, and I do plan on applying plywood to each shelf to improve the distribution of weight.

I wish I could toss a 40B on the bottom shelf, but most likely will be forced to have a 20L bc of weight limits (each shelf max capacity 350lb).

Each shelf is 47"x18".. Could anyone think of any other sizes to make it efficient for a grow tank? 

The goals for this rack is bottom shelf 20L, next shelf up: 2 x 10gallon, next shelf up: undecided, next two shelves up: storage.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

wow! that's great.... fill those tanks with tanks


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

*RE: Ebi's Planted Factory | RACK Build*

I'm truly surprised they let you bring that into student housing. Looks great though. Maybe nano cubes on top?


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*nice rack!*

jealous


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

you got that into student housing? how the heck!? You at byu or uvu?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet setup! Hawaii eh? Do you miss tako poke? Can't get enough of that stuff!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

sapphoqueen said:


> wow! that's great.... fill those tanks with tanks


don't tempt me lol.. I'm biting the lip! :icon_neut



PunknDestroy said:


> I'm truly surprised they let you bring that into student housing. Looks great though. Maybe nano cubes on top?


we'll have to see 


Big O said:


> jealous


Start one? 


blazeyreef said:


> you got that into student housing? how the heck!? You at byu or uvu?


SHHH... lol.. I had the same amount of tanks you see on a different dresser/stand. Just recently added the rack.. i've been passing the cleaning check, so hopefully no problems! lol... UVU roud:


bitFUUL said:


> Sweet setup! Hawaii eh? Do you miss tako poke? Can't get enough of that stuff!


Thanks! yupp, Wahiawa to be exact . haha I love fresh Poke! Im a spear diver, so I would catch my tako fresh!


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

cool cool. Im hoping to get away with my mere 6 gal haha. and yea like ive told you before im down in the provo area all the time. Lots of friends at byu provo. Love the area, thinking about transfering down there!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Tanks lookin' good, Ebi! Cool rack build.

Btw what kind of lightings are you using on those small tanks?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

blazeyreef said:


> cool cool. Im hoping to get away with my mere 6 gal haha. and yea like ive told you before im down in the provo area all the time. Lots of friends at byu provo. Love the area, thinking about transfering down there!


you'll be fine with that lol.. 
ohh yeah! You should by and check out my job, Animal Ark in Orem. Im a morning manager there.


NeonFlux said:


> Tanks lookin' good, Ebi! Cool rack build.
> 
> Btw what kind of lightings are you using on those small tanks?


thanks!

Right now I have 24" HO Coralife t5 fixtures with 65k bulbs..
I plan on selling those and tossing a 48" strip of Finnex LED's eventually


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

dude when im down there next I will (ill need to-I need plants!). It might be this next weekend but it might also have to wait till the end of the month. I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

blazeyreef said:


> dude when im down there next I will (ill need to-I need plants!). It might be this next weekend but it might also have to wait till the end of the month. I just have to wait and see.


hahaha kk.. make sure to hit me up! Hopefully I have my 40B Farm tank going.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*40 Breeder Plant Farm | Start Up*

Yayy, 

I'm gonna be starting a farm tank..

I figured I'd do a 40B instead of the 20L I planned..
(Leaves you no choice when the buddy sells you his New 40B for $20...)

Heres pictures of the construction! 










Also, picked up approximately 40lbs of used, 2-3 months, worth of aquasoil for $30.. which gives me about 2-3inches in depth. thanks 'happi'

Not bad for the $50 for the tank and soil. :thumbsup:


*soil added*









*good depth you say?*









*the equipment.. (5lb CO2 currently being filled).*


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

dude looks good. ill be heading down thursday. Ill be sure to swing by sometime this weekend.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Dude didnt know you were form HI haha!

Nice job so far man!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

*Ebi's Planted Factory | RACK Build |40B FARM 6/04/13*

Wow mike. I'm secretly starting a little tank collection...Jenn doesn't realize it. But I'm going to move things around too! Hopefully when you n da miss come back to visit you stop by !! Nice job btw


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Finally Filled | 40B Farm Tank*

So, finally got the 40B filled with water. Was a PITA trying to get the canister going, since it was level with the tank..
Still waiting for the call back on my 5lb to be filled at the shop and got a huge order from Han (h4n) coming in Wednesday. 

Heres how the garden looks so far..

*my view from my bed (tiny room!)*









*small rack *









*Do!aqua Mini L | Iwagumi Redemption Day 52 | 06/07/13*









*Soon to be Anubias/Bucephalandra/PFR Tank. *









*Bee Shrimp Tank *









*Still in the process of clearing up. Hopefully it'll be filled up once large shipment of plants arrive. *


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice Mike!

what crypts are in the 40b?

and the green stems on the right on the bee tank and buce tank?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

h4n said:


> Very nice Mike!
> 
> what crypts are in the 40b?
> 
> and the green stems on the right on the bee tank and buce tank?


Thanks Han.

The crypts in 40B are Florida sunset, they seem to me losing the red/white in them as there submerged leaves take over. 

Bee tank are S. Repens 049 and Bruce tank are just anubias Nanas


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*More plants added from "h4n"*

so, Han definitely hooked me up, as I hooked him up with *$$$.$$*  lol

heres a quick pic of how everything is settling in.. 
Still awaiting the SS Mesh to add the 12+ different species of moss in the open areas..

Still in the toss up, on the left side of the downoi, how things will be organized. 

Suggestions always welcome!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

looking good man!


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

looks great. 40B take up a good amount of room... especially when you do not already have a lot of it. Nice organizational skills


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

jem_xxiii said:


> looks great. 40B take up a good amount of room... especially when you do not already have a lot of it. Nice organizational skills


yes it does! lol.. this rack is like 1/4 of my room already hehe

THANKS! i try..


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*re-organized 6/20/13*

So, I've been getting a little frustrated on purchasing used 3-4 month old aqua soil.. lots of dust covering plants.. so, I imagined that bc i carefully added water into the used soil, with very minimal disturbance to the substrate, I whole walnut analogy of smaller particles falling to bottom, never really worked out?

So, again... took out all plants and this time purposely stirred up soil causing a dirty mess... siphoned a ton of the dirty water out.. and added fresh water... repeated this process a few times, and the very last time, seemed like everything settled in nicely. 

As i added plants back in, I notice very minimal cloudiness of dust floating around water, which brought a lot of relief. 

few minor changes:

Moved outflow across the intake filter and will be hooking up a co2 reactor to make co2 more efficient.

Heres a fresh picture:
Water still cloudy


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*High Light Tank*

So, Im enjoying farming plants a ton now and because of limited space, I took down my iwagumi scape to be my high light grow out tank...

Lots of fun having a small downoi farm.. 

Will be adding erio cineriums from Sean (sjb1987) in the front row.

Picture as it stands:


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like how you arranged the plants in the 40b! Awesome... can't wait to see it grow all full & lush for ya.

Hah good idea, grow out tank. That's kinda what one of my picotopes are for right now, lol. Random plants I don't have room for or didn't work in the Flora for one reason or another.

So jealous of your rack too. Where'd you get it? I need something like that. Only have 2 1/2 tanks set up atm but I'd so have more if I had more places to put em.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> I really like how you arranged the plants in the 40b! Awesome... can't wait to see it grow all full & lush for ya.
> 
> Hah good idea, grow out tank. That's kinda what one of my picotopes are for right now, lol. Random plants I don't have room for or didn't work in the Flora for one reason or another.
> 
> So jealous of your rack too. Where'd you get it? I need something like that. Only have 2 1/2 tanks set up atm but I'd so have more if I had more places to put em.


haha thanks so much! 
It took me a ton of work just getting the tank cleared out haha.. and of course tieing all those mosses ZZzzz... lol

Thanks! Im always still looking for more stuff to collect... but doesnt look like I really have the room hehehe

Yes! Random plants are always fun, never know when you'll need them for a particular scape. 

I got it at home depot, this one exactly..

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Trinity-...Rack-in-Gray-TBF-PS664/203619576#.UcQJ9JWkKDo

it was 50% so I figured I could customize it..

I have the 40B on the wire and on a piece of wood (on floor). these racks arn't ment for hold a ton of weight. 

Those things would hold them perfect! and you can toss your other fish/plant related items on it too hehe


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as room to collect more stuffs goes... if there is a will, there IS a way 

Sweet, thanks for the link. The price isn't bad at all, even not on sale. Last fish tank stand I bought cost way more. Just imagine how many nano's I could have if I had this rack.... . lol

It'll prolly be the next 'big' item I get. Def before I go setting up another tank. You mentioned you customized it. What did you do to it? It's late/early... so if it's been posted already my bad.

Being on this forum does NOT help keep this hobby in check, lol. But hey, the more the merrier, right?


BTW what was the spikey grass like plant in the "Do!aqua Mini L" before the rescape? Bylxa Japacona (sp)? If so need to get me some better lighting so I can grow some... freaking love it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Mike!
man all that moss of ss mesh must of took your forever haha!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

so whens ur next sale of downoi going to be coming around...?:]


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! Any updates?


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I think.. Its TIME FO AN UPDATE.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*9/27/13*

Plants are finally growing at a steady rate. 


My room is feeling more and more costraphobic as I added a 20L above my two 10gallons. 

Sold my shrimp tank & converted it , and the other 10g, as a downoi farm tank. 



Quick Panorama shot on the iPhone5 (not S :icon_cry: )


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

hi mike. 

hows da rack build? too bad I cant do one now! lolol.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya mike update!!

Your is more out of date then mine! Lol


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike must be studying for finals!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Charrr89 said:


> hi mike.
> 
> hows da rack build? too bad I cant do one now! lolol.


Haha.. Sheez, just make one at my house already!



h4n said:


> Ya mike update!!
> 
> Your is more out of date then mine! Lol


Lol... I know... I'll take another picture of the rack once I clean my room!! >__<



acitydweller said:


> Mike must be studying for finals!


Lol... More like waiting patiently on the sale thread until you post your 'true' weeping moss up!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a little teaser on one of my favorite plants I've been slowly propergating!














I got my first baby off of this one 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Ebi said:


> Here's a little teaser on one of my favorite plants I've been slowly propergating!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome setup man! Do you have any of that for sale?


----------

